# Hoyt Master Cam Question (confused)



## finallap (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay here is goes... I have searched an reached my wits endukey:

I shoot a Hoyt Deviator and I have the Master Cams #5 (M3-5)module with the CARBONITE limbs 40" ATA. According to the Hoyt tuning chart the M3-5 module was only on the Carbonite XL 42 1/2" ATA or the SuperG 41" ATA. I have a 28" draw I shoot the bow well. With that draw it should be a M3-6 module on the bow according to the chart. Please see attached chart. Are the modules interchangable between bows? Just want to be sure for tuning purposes.


----------



## finallap (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone please....:embara:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



finallap said:


> Okay here is goes... I have searched an reached my wits endukey:
> 
> I shoot a Hoyt Deviator and I have the Master Cams #5 (M3-5)module with the CARBONITE limbs 40" ATA. According to the Hoyt tuning chart the M3-5 module was only on the Carbonite XL 42 1/2" ATA or the SuperG 41" ATA. I have a 28" draw I shoot the bow well. With that draw it should be a M3-6 module on the bow according to the chart. Please see attached chart. Are the modules interchangable between bows? Just want to be sure for tuning purposes.


you may have a hardtime finding a master cam to swap for that bow, and can you change it to the updated cam.5 yes you may be able to.


----------



## finallap (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks! I will call HOYT and see if I can...


----------

